# Little known fact about you



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2019)

Post something in this thread that other tbt users can't tell about you from basic responses on threads.

For example, I talk in my sleep. Like, really talk and almost hold conversation with people.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2019)

I have a large interest in alternative fashion, particularly lolita fashion!


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm way too sensitive for my own good, but don't think that's considered "little known" lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm an avid history nut. I'm not a fan of most school subjects, but history is the only one I'm not only actively going out of my way to learn about, I'm also excited to learn about it too. I love learning about past time periods and learning about the people and the cultures that not only made them what they are but also helped shaped the world of today.


----------



## duckykate (Mar 4, 2019)

im a dumb *****


----------



## mogyay (Mar 4, 2019)

katezilla said:


> im a dumb *****



not a little known fact babe

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao jk ly kate

as for me i was born with an extra thumb and i'm a twin :' )


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 4, 2019)

i actually go to special ed classes at school. i have some learning difficulties. 
i also have some sort of speech disability. it really sucks tbh.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> I have a large interest in alternative fashion, particularly lolita.



Lol I think that's kinda known, based on your avatars and QRs for your ACNL mayor.



Puriin said:


> i actually go to special ed classes at school. i have some learning difficulties.
> i also have some sort of speech disability. it really sucks tbh.



Relate on the speech thing. It's not like I went to some sort of speech doctor and they were like 'yeah your child has a serious speech impediment due to XXXXX' but I have an annoying stutter problem, it's like every time I talk it's a bit of a struggle not to slur my words. I'll mix up words, switch the around, add or drop complete syllables, stutter, drop words entirely, add other words cause I changed my mind on how I wanted to say somethin ect... I always have to think of what I'm going to say before I say it, and even then I can still stutter. Alot of the time I have to re say my entire sentence.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

I had my tonsils removed when I was 9 and I had to miss 2 weeks of school because of the pain
I spent pretty much the entire time laying in bed and watching the suite life on deck


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2019)

idk if you would guess this from my profile, but I loooooooovvvvvveeee cars. Especially muscle ones.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 4, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Relate on the speech thing. It's not like I went to some sort of speech doctor and they were like 'yeah your child has a serious speech impediment due to XXXXX' but I have an annoying stutter problem, it's like every time I talk it's a bit of a struggle not to slur my words. I'll mix up words, switch the around, add or drop complete syllables, stutter, drop words entirely, add other words cause I changed my mind on how I wanted to say somethin ect... I always have to think of what I'm going to say before I say it, and even then I can still stutter. Alot of the time I have to re say my entire sentence.



I have to repeat my sentence a lot too. Mine's really bad so, I have to go to a speech therapist. I end up sounding really dumb saying words tbh. For example, instead of saying "Fish" it comes out as "Fiss" or "Thanks" comes out as "Fanks". It's gotten better but, I still sound really awkward saying certain words.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> idk if you would guess this from my profile, but I loooooooovvvvvveeee cars. Especially muscle ones.



Me: *goes on Bcat's profile page*
*looks at bio*
"Eh"
Lol nice


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2019)

*Stella-Io*

Maybe !! Haha

I guess I had hoped it would cause interest or start conversation, it can become a pretty interesting topic!


----------



## cfs317 (Mar 4, 2019)

I think I have this in my profile but I can play a few instruments, I'd love to learn more. I can play clarinet, alto saxophone, trombone, and guitar. I want to learn trumpet and french horn, but I know french horn will be a big challenge.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2019)

I’m pretty quick to recover from pain, both physically and emotionally.  One example of physical is having my wisdom teeth removed a year or two ago and being up and walking the same day of the surgery.  Emotionally I can have a bad day, but I tend to rebound faster than anyone I know and feel happy again.


----------



## Kevinnn (Mar 5, 2019)

I hate almost all condiments in/on my food


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 5, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Relate on the speech thing. It's not like I went to some sort of speech doctor and they were like 'yeah your child has a serious speech impediment due to XXXXX' but I have an annoying stutter problem, it's like every time I talk it's a bit of a struggle not to slur my words. I'll mix up words, switch the around, add or drop complete syllables, stutter, drop words entirely, add other words cause I changed my mind on how I wanted to say somethin ect... I always have to think of what I'm going to say before I say it, and even then I can still stutter. Alot of the time I have to re say my entire sentence.


I can relate on the stutter thing as well. Though it can vary how much I stutter. Some days, I can speak pretty normally, but others I'm struggling with my words even if I already thought of what to say beforehand. It's not like I have a serious speech impediment, I just do not get as much social interaction as I should so I'm pretty bad at it and it doesn't help that I'm autistic, which just kind of makes it worse.


----------



## gobby (Mar 5, 2019)

Kevinnn said:


> I hate almost all condiments in/on my food



Condiments make me GAG

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm really socially awkward and will say really inappropriate things to people. The last time I had any physical social interaction with someone the first thing to come out of my mouth was "Woah!!! Your acne looks like ****!!!" Then i brought up their grandmas dead dog.
Needless to say I have no interest in making a s*** f***ing fool of myself again any time soon
(I had dreams of myself apologising to them so many times why am I like this)


----------



## Antonio (Mar 5, 2019)

This image sums it up:



Spoiler: Click at risk


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

I have three pomeranians.


----------



## carp (Mar 5, 2019)

i date a guy 14 years older than me


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 5, 2019)

i was 15 years old and had no cats when i made this account


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 6, 2019)

I love studying languages, and I'm pretty good at picking them up. I also love listening to people speak in a foreign language or listening to foreign music.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2019)

You can't pay me enough to walk down a flight of stairs without looking down. After one bad fall as a kid, I've been scared since lol! I'll always envy actors/actresses practically running down them like it's nothing!


----------



## rianne (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't like being called shortened versions of my name; I only let it slide from family. x:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a couple of little known facts that are health-related:

- I have no tonsils as I got them removed when I was around 5 years old due to having severe, reoccurring tonsillitis

- I was (potentially) born with a very mild form of cerebral palsy - specifically spastic diplegia which causes extreme muscle stiffness. I don't often tell people this, but it would probably explain to them a reason why I walk funny/limp a lot lol


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2019)

i crashed my bike as a kid and apparently bent a rib/shifted my whole rib cage


----------



## Weiland (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm massively addicted to caffeine and have a love for classic literature.


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 7, 2019)

I have chipped front teeth from tripping over my cat when I was 12.
I was running outside when he dashed out in front of me, causing me to fall face first into our driveway lmao. IT HURT SO BAD !!!

I had gotten them filled in, but the filling came off over a year ago and I haven't been able to afford to go to a dentist to get them fixed since I don't have insurance :')
I used to be super self-conscious when speaking to people, but I've learned to forget about it!


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 7, 2019)

I have two separate but related mental illnesses that haunt me every day :'>

Also I'm allergic to kiwis and I have a pretty sizeable vinyl collection
_
I'm sure those were pretty obvious though, so as for my little-known fact, I'm obsessed with Dan Avidan (don't tell anyone it's a secret)_


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2019)

I was homeless for three months.


----------



## partangel (Mar 7, 2019)

im really into film and im a STEM major!


----------



## Alyx (Mar 7, 2019)

I have Autism. More and more people are finding out, and it explains so much for them after having known me for several months to years. I wait a very long time before I tell someone, because I have a lot of sensory problems and I wouldn't want to ruin their day by telling them that something they were doing was hurting me or overstimulating me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m always prone to having things not favouring me for some dumb reason. For example, you could get me to turn on the stove. So then I tried turning it on and it wouldn’t work. Have someone else do exactly the same and it works fine. Sigh....


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 8, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I’m always prone to having things not favouring me for some dumb reason. For example, you could get me to turn on the stove. So then I tried turning it on and it wouldn’t work. Have someone else do exactly the same and it works fine. Sigh....



Omg me with computers and literally anyone else. The computer at work can stop working for some reason, and when someone else tried to do somethin (usually my asst. manager) it works perfectly fine for them, making me look crazy X)


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 11, 2019)

My hands are cross-dominant. Basically, I am left handed for some tasks and right handed for others. For example, I draw with my left hand but throw with my right. 

It's different from being ambidextrous which is being able to use both hands equally well. I still have a preference for a certain hand, it's just different for each task.


----------



## Bitty (Mar 11, 2019)

I have two scars on my butt, one I got from sitting on a log fence at my local park, slipped off and got cut by a nail. The other I got when I was sitting on a plywood ramp my neighbours made and I slid down it like a slide and I got a sliver up my butt.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 13, 2019)

Recently I discovered something about myself. I was told from my doctor, that I'm almost not breathing during the sleep.
Sleep Apnea Syndrome - "Very severe SAS. Look, this number. When it's above 30, that means you have high risk of sudden death. But yours is, look, 49. You won't be able to live long."

W h a t.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 13, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Recently I discovered something about myself. I was told from my doctor, that I'm almost not breathing during the sleep.
> Sleep Apnea Syndrome - "Very severe SAS. Look, this number. When it's above 30, that means you have high risk of sudden death. But yours is, look, 49. You won't be able to live long."
> 
> W h a t.



That's good you were able to find this out! I'd hate to think what could have happened if it continued to go undiagnosed. Are you on any sort of treatment yet?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 13, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> That's good you were able to find this out! I'd hate to think what could have happened if it continued to go undiagnosed. Are you on any sort of treatment yet?


Hahaha, you're right.
Currently taking medicine to calm down the blood pressure. It's insanely high right after waking up, due to not breathing. (However it sounds some silly...) And, made a pocket at the back of my nightwear to hold the tennis ball (augh sounds more silly) which would prevent me from sleeping face up - sleeping face up makes it worse. Now watching how much it improves the breathing.
I'll probably have to get a surgery to remove the tonsil though.
Thank you for being so caring, Mayor Silver.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 13, 2019)

Bitty said:


> I have two scars on my butt, one I got from sitting on a log fence at my local park, slipped off and got cut by a nail. The other I got when I was sitting on a plywood ramp my neighbours made and I slid down it like a slide and I got a sliver up my butt.



Wow, just don't sit I guess? I'm joking




RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Recently I discovered something about myself. I was told from my doctor, that I'm almost not breathing during the sleep.
> Sleep Apnea Syndrome - "Very severe SAS. Look, this number. When it's above 30, that means you have high risk of sudden death. But yours is, look, 49. You won't be able to live long."
> 
> W h a t.



Holy crap. But I'm glad that you found that out, just the thought alone is scary.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 13, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Recently I discovered something about myself. I was told from my doctor, that I'm almost not breathing during the sleep.
> Sleep Apnea Syndrome - "Very severe SAS. Look, this number. When it's above 30, that means you have high risk of sudden death. But yours is, look, 49. You won't be able to live long."
> 
> W h a t.



OMG, so scary! I'm glad you found out on time! 
How did you get the idea to do the test? Did you find yourself waking up often, or did you have symptoms because of the blood pressure?


----------



## lowaltitude (Mar 13, 2019)

I don't have and never had any nicknames. When I mention it people always try to come up with one (bless), but they never stick for longer than a few minutes. I feel like I'm cursed lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 13, 2019)

lowaltitude said:


> I don't have and never had any nicknames. When I mention it people always try to come up with one (bless), but they never stick for longer than a few minutes. I feel like I'm cursed lmao



Then I shall dub thee, Fly Boy! Cause, ya know, altitude.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 13, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Holy crap. But I'm glad that you found that out, just the thought alone is scary.





Nougat said:


> OMG, so scary! I'm glad you found out on time!
> How did you get the idea to do the test? Did you find yourself waking up often, or did you have symptoms because of the blood pressure?


I had a bad muscle pain and went to see a doc to get prescription of pain killer. But which was odd, 'cause I do exercise and stretching a lot. Then doc told me that it could cause the muscle pain when you have a high blood pressure, and told me to record my blood pressure everyday, which I did. Then we figured it's the highest when I wake up, like as though I had a hard working up, while usually it's lowest when you wake up. From that, doc suspected if I had SAS. Now we know I do. lol

Thanks for your kind words, guys.


----------



## PugLovex (Mar 15, 2019)

I have an allergy called Cold Urticaria, which makes my skin break out in cold temperatures.


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 15, 2019)

I’m a little shy


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 15, 2019)

People on this site are usually surprised to learn that my (first) name isn't actually Vanessa


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 15, 2019)

Bosmer said:


> I'm allergic to cats.



Oh I thought you had like 3 cats.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> People on this site are usually surprised to learn that my (first) name isn't actually Vanessa



In your profile you have Vanessa thou. But I can kinda realte, I often refer to myself as Jerico, so I woundn't be surprised if people thought it was my actual name. I was close to putting it in my profile as well as 'Jerico'.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm really obsessed with history. I've enjoyed all of the things that I've read about. All of the horror stories, the heroic victories, and the stunning tactics. 

I was also really into biographies whan I was younger, so I naturally love learning about them. 


I can also name the capital of any country in the world.


----------



## Candyland791 (Mar 18, 2019)

I have Social Anxiety Disorder and the main reason why I joined TBT is because i wanted to get used to talk with strangers and build up some new relationships. 
The Bell Tree Forums was a great help as Im more and more able to talk to others!


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 2, 2020)

I love art and I wanna be a graphic designer someday  It's just a passion for me


----------



## Dewy (Feb 2, 2020)

I have an extra rib on the left side of my ribcage lmao


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

I was a beta tester (worked for free games) for Reflexive Arcade.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 2, 2020)

I love polka.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 2, 2020)

Whenever I experience strong physical pain, I have such a high tolerance to the pain I never react- I just continue on expressionless well screaming inside. I don't know why I don't cry out/withdraw. My mind and body just don't do anything. No one ever knows when I hurt myself unless it's obvious. Then they freak out well I stare at them. It's a funny sight, lol.


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2020)

i've had lung surgery, i don't recommend it


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

I think about food all the time.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> I think about food all the time.



Who doesn't.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Who doesn't.


True! 

At work it definitely isn't a little known fact about me, I'm always asking my coworkers what they are gonna have for their lunch! xD


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2020)

I have 6 siblings and I am the middle child
I have never dated anyone
I love the color red
My real name is Christopher (Most people just call me Chris)
I listen to music often to clear my mind
I live in PA
That's all I can think of


----------



## Tessie (Feb 2, 2020)

^ I live in PA too!!! 


I'm the least pickiest eater ever, seriously. I think everything is delicious. I tried durian for the first time a year ago and thought it even smelled delicious. 

Before veganism I loved pickled herring, tripe, sardines, and all those yummy stinky salty fermented foods. Its deliciousssssssssh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

@Nox prepare for me to call you Chris from now on 

Some little known facts about me:
- I have perfect pitch
- Been playing piano for 14 years
- I a huuuge fan of kayaking and lakes in general!
- I'm extremely picky when it comes to food
- My favorite class that I'm taking besides piano lessons is my German language class
- The only animal I've consistently cared for myself is a cat. I'm getting a dog soon and I'm honestly terrified cause I've never had my own dog lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm a hard temper. But maybe it's known already? Unsure.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

i'm scared extremely easy. i'm afraid of everything and even a quick movement without any harm can make my scream out loud like what the heck


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

i’m double-jointed :>


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm too good at spotting spelling errors or, just errors in general. Like we have this letter cataloging/category/shelving system and I see at once if like a "Vla" book is in "Vp" or stuff no matter how similar letters lol.


----------



## Valzed (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm a professionally trained & certified florist. I worked as a florist for a time but needed health insurance so switched careers. I did a lot of work with both real and faux flowers. This was back before I became disabled.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 11, 2020)

i've had chicken pox twice which is apparently extremely rare, and so has my twin sister


----------



## Megan. (Feb 11, 2020)

I have quite severe social anxiety. Even posting here or other social media is quite difficult for me. I have to re-read everything I post over and over to make sure I don't sound like an idiot.


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 11, 2020)

I used to be RIPPED when I was little. I was one buff child.


----------



## glover (Feb 11, 2020)

I cheated on almost all of my tests in school.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

glover said:


> I cheated on almost all of my tests in school.



O_O

That's naughty!


----------



## Toska (Feb 11, 2020)

I was recently diagnosed with anxiety. :/

But, a good little known fact is that I'm highly educated in music and I play 5 instruments! I plan on doing something in my future with it.


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 11, 2020)

I used to do performance contortion, can forcibly dislocate every ball and socket joint in my body, and can leg press ~375 lbs.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I used to do performance contortion, can forcibly dislocate every ball and socket joint in my body, and can leg press ~375 lbs.



Seriously COOL!


----------



## Trundle (Feb 12, 2020)

I have a deviated septum and it makes breathing properly really difficult for me. It causes a lot of nasal congestion for me. When I blow my nose nothing will come out, but it still feels like I'm perpetually stuffed up. Apparently there is surgery to fix it but I'm not sure how accessible it is.


----------



## Zura (Feb 12, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> For example, I talk in my sleep. Like, really talk and almost hold conversation with people.



I do the same if Im lying on my back. I rarely do though because I often get sleep paralysis and it scares me


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 14, 2020)

I have "classical" autism with which I've apparently been diagnosed at age three, but nobody somehow bothered to tell me until I got an "autism pass" at age 8. Since, I have the feeling that it's becoming worse every day or something.

Some advantages, however, are the facts that I'm quite creative with any kind of both traditional and digital art, words (I occasionally write a fanfic or two when my whacky imagination lets me ), crafts (I can sew plushies with my bare hands bc idk how 2 use a sewing machine properly lol), and, of course, music, as every now and then, I make a piece of royalty-free music that ends up online here every other week, and I'm currently remixing some of my favourite VGM into genres like EDM and techno, and if you're interested, you could check out the ones that I already uploaded here. (Private videos in thay playlist mean that they're scheduled uploads btw.)


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 14, 2020)

i still have like 60% of my childhood toys. so whenevr someone comes over i hide everything. i don't play with them or anyhting like that anymore, but it'd just hurt seeing them go. why is that i don't know,  maybe that i mature emotionally more slowly than people my age. or i'm just too materialistic to detach feelings from objects. probs both though.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

SublimeDonut said:


> i still have like 60% of my childhood toys. so whenevr someone comes over i hide everything. i don't play with them or anyhting like that anymore, but it'd just hurt seeing them go. why is that i don't know,  maybe that i mature emotionally more slowly than people my age. or i'm just too materialistic to detach feelings from objects. probs both though.



honestly same - i still have some stuffed animals and lps from when i was a kid lol


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 14, 2020)

ah and i thought of a couple more things lol
-i'm a girl scout, and not all my friends know, because i don't flaunt it. some of my scout friends like making it into a trace of their personality and spread it around but it really is just something to do on weekends.
-if you see me around brewster's cafe posting a lot of embarassingly and unnecessarily long paragraphs, it's more likely i'm short on TBT than i genuinely want to get in discourse lol (don't report me now guys)


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2020)

SublimeDonut said:


> i still have like 60% of my childhood toys. so whenevr someone comes over i hide everything. i don't play with them or anyhting like that anymore, but it'd just hurt seeing them go. why is that i don't know,  maybe that i mature emotionally more slowly than people my age. or i'm just too materialistic to detach feelings from objects. probs both though.



Same with that, but I wouldn't say it's little known about me, since I do post how much I love stuffed animals. I to have a hard time getting rid of toys because of memory attachment or maybe cause they have eyes and see everything. It makes me feel better if I donate them, but trashing them? In a trash bag??? Never. Esp the stuffed animal ones.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 15, 2020)

I have pretty bad insomnia. I tend to stay up all night a lot more than I probably should, it's unhealthy but I do it anyway because I genuinely have difficulty trying to go to sleep sometimes. I've tried in the past to get it under control and just when I get into a good rhythm, something happens and I'm knocked out of it.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 15, 2020)

I often drool in my sleep, especially when I take naps it’s nasty


----------



## rezberri (Feb 15, 2020)

i'm very particular about numbers and colors!! it's really hard to explain but for example, i wanted to join the forums on march 20th, 2020 because that number is lovely (3 20's!) but february 10th, 2020 (2x10 = 20, and there's 2 20's in the date) is also a good number, and the earlier i joined the more friends i could make (and more tbt for potential trading oop-). and for colors i dislike anything that wouldn't really match? like i have blonde hair and so i never wear yellow, orange, brown, or red because it just doesn't match and it also doesn't look good with blue jeans. sometimes these peculiarities really suck because i never paint my nails or i really want x product but it just isn't a matchy color. i never really tell people about it since they'll just think i'm strange


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2020)

I really like sour candy.


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

my body temperature is always overly hot to the point where i can get away with not wearing a coat in winter since i hardly ever get cold


----------



## Celine (Feb 17, 2020)

I own two pairs of crocs (my indoor pair and my outdoor pair) and love em lol


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 17, 2020)

mad fact:
I know seven languages (three fluently, three conversationally and some basics of one)

sad fact:
I don't have any grandparents left, one I never saw, two I saw like once as a child and I don't even remember it.

rad fact:
I have modeled in Japan, you can find me in some fashion magazines and a seasonal collection of an indie fashion brand.

bad fact:
My sleeping habits are a catastrophe.

fad fact:
I absolutely refuse to install/use TikTok. Is the fad over?

cat fact:
I love cats (but I love dogs even more)!

cad fact:
I am supposed to know how to use some CAD software.


----------



## berry creme (Feb 17, 2020)

i act kinda cold but if i get close to people i become the clingiest, neediest babie on earth. sometimes i can get annoying because once i become good friends i start getting all like ?are you mad? idk you just seemed mad at me today? and i wish that wasnt the case but i kinda have trust issues and need constant validation to make up for past mistreatment. idk feelsbadman


----------



## Shawna (Feb 18, 2020)

1. I am left-handed. 
2. I am bisexual
3. My sleep schedule is bull****
4. I have NF Type 1


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I used to do performance contortion, can forcibly dislocate every ball and socket joint in my body, and can leg press ~375 lbs.



that is actually awesome.. bruh <3
--

also yeah i collect vinyls, and my pride and joy is a $200 japanese original fron '73


----------



## Corrie (Mar 26, 2020)

I've only had two headaches in my entire life. My second is today.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 27, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I've only had two headaches in my entire life. My second is today.


WOW! :O Are you serious? I can have several headaches in a week during some times (seems to depend on the weather, literally). I have a headache right now, too... ;~;

^ fact about me


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 27, 2020)

I can play guitar, but only left-handed. I'm a righty, and I still don't know how I managed it. That's how I play Guitar Hero, which still boggles anyone who watches (the screen's for a righty, but somehow i flip it in my brain and play it lefty) .

That's all I can think of that's considered "little-known", because I don't think my tendency to acquire uncommon health conditions counts. (Stubborn teeth roots, a slight pneumomediastinum, costochondritis, etc.)


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 27, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> mad fact:
> I know seven languages (three fluently, three conversationally and some basics of one)
> 
> sad fact:
> ...



tru fact: I love your facts


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm a little blind in one eye, which means i have no depth perception. because of this i'm actually super terrified of driving 
i like to crochet and i've made my own clothes before
i won a poetry contest at my school once! this is despite the fact that i am super insecure about my writing and i haven't written anything since
i'm ambidextrous only because i couldn't use my left hand for a while and i forced myself to write with my right
and, even though my username is misleading, i'm not a girl


----------



## biibii (Mar 27, 2020)

mad fact:
My first language is Spanish, I am half Mexican, half Indian, and I live in a border city, but look white lmao.

sad fact:
I am 17 and have Rheumatoid arthritis, which made me lose all movement in my left arm for quite some time! 

rad fact:
I play cello competitively, I danced for 8+ years, I am an artist (had my first art show in August and it was so awesome!), and a part of an international debate program regarding the Hispanic community

bad fact:
I wake up 6-7 times a night ever since I turned 13, meaning I haven't had a full nights sleep in a looooong time.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 27, 2020)

Uh...

My name isn't really Kuriboh.


----------



## SpatialSilence (Mar 28, 2020)

I've got high functioning Asperger's. Anyone who gets to know me might begin to suspect it, but I don't openly talk about it. What's funny is that I work with children on the autistic spectrum...I often feel like I'm working undercover!


----------



## Irelia (Mar 28, 2020)

i am at my smartest peak at 4 am 
that specific hour
if i do my homework at any time of day it could take me hours, but if i do it at 4am, it'll be done in like 15 min


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

uh

_,,,i like fish, specifically koi and goldfish_

_fish are rAd_


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 28, 2020)

I can read sheet music and play the ocarina.


----------



## sour (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm a synesthetic; I "see" all sounds as a 360 degree "picture" with my inner eye. They're usually different textures and shapes. They're more or less vivid depending on my state of soberness. 


Also idk if anyone else does this, but I "read" spoken text in my mind. As in, I "see" the words spoken in my head as text. My psychologist said that was unusual, I wonder if it's like that thinking in pictures vs. thinking in abstract.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 28, 2020)

I have borderline personality disorder.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

I have an art channel on YouTube. I post pretty often, but I don't flaunt it. It's like a 'separate' thing about myself.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 30, 2020)

I can listen to music and hum or sing along with it, even if I've never heard it before. I might stumble over a word here or there, but I generally get the notes right.


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 1, 2020)

☆ Aside from one semester, I went to an online high school! It was a really great experience!!
☆ When I was 13, I was in the top 5 World Records for an event in Mario/Sonic Vancouver Olympics
☆ I've had OCD/misophobia for the past 10 years, but find difficulty mentioning it, since the term is used incorrectly as a trendy adjective by others often who do not have it...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 1, 2020)

People think I'm a weeb / watch tons of Anime, while I'm not really a fan of it at all. I watched maybe 3 in total and don't care about it besides that


----------



## CowKing (Apr 1, 2020)

Food is such a huge comfort to me because it tastes soooo good!
My number 1 go-to comfort food would have to be Popeyes fried chicken TwT


----------



## Mayor Jack (Apr 3, 2020)

I have two.

One, I am actually extremely small for my age. I'm very short and skinny, and I weigh under half the weight of most of my friends. 

My second is that I have a huge unexplainable phobia of dogs. Any type of dog, big or small, no matter what breed will send me into extreme panic if I come within a meter of it. It's just something about them that gives me a panic attack. I'll start sweating, breathing really fast, and sometimes I become light-headed and can't even think. The weirdest thing is that I don't even know how I got the phobia to begin with, and I've had it since I've been about four.


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 3, 2020)

i'll say what i've said in every single college icebreaker lol, i have anisometropia which means i'm nearsighted in one eye and farsighted in the other, so if you look into my glasses the difference in each lens' prescription is insane. the more severe it is the rarer it gets, and my specific condition gives me a lazy eye as well. such a fun fact!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m partially colorblind. In fact, while listing down my variations of items in my Nook Terminal, I had to ask my brother to confirm with the colors. There were also some items in the Able Sister’s that I couldn’t tell the colors apart. Particularly the round glasses earlier today.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm terrified of lightning. I don't know why, but it started in my late teens. It sounds dumb but I'm paranoid it's going to come through the window and kill me. Sucks because I live in a very stormy area and the storms usually hit at night so I cannot sleep. The storms always wake me up and I sit in a part of my room while constantly checking the radar on my phone for hours waiting for it to go away so I can go back to bed lol.

I also read a story about a man who got zapped by lightning while in his house and it caused some cells in his body or something to leak into an area of his hand it wasn't supposed to; he was on the verge of dying from it and it caused him to go to the hospital. Reading that didn't help.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 18, 2020)

I can sense/spot bugs really easily, to the point where I can even point out a nat or pill bug.
I can also eat ketchup by itself lool (yet i hate tomatoes)
Similar to OP, I also hold conversations in my sleep and once told my mother where my money stash was.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2020)

I keep a gorilla.


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 18, 2020)

I have flat feet and my feet tilt inward. Because of this, I’ve literally broken down a pair of shoes before. There are also certain types of shoes I can’t wear.


----------



## Lovi (Apr 19, 2020)

I've been rereading the entirety of Fruits Basket because I own all of it's novels and its been ten years since I read them, I have green eyes and secretly appreciate the fact that I do, and, I'm lonelier than I often let on because I've forgotten how to be close to people.

_Whoosh. Drama. So Thought Provoking. How dare I be so bold? ... lol._


----------



## Beanz (May 1, 2020)

-deleted-


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 2, 2020)

I make really good blueberry muffins


----------



## KittenNoir (May 31, 2020)

I am ambidextrous ( I can use both my hands equally) 
I was born left handed but my primary school teacher made me use my right hand in school so I developed the ability to use both


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

1. I'm autistic.
2. I'm not into "real" music that much. I prefer video game music.
3. Okay _actually_ I do love Beatles music. So there's that.
4. I actually don't own a mobile phone. The rest of my family does, though.
5. I did not get to play Nintendo games when I was a child (aside from Super Mario Bros. on the NES. That was the *only *one.). I had to wait until I was a teenager for some reason.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

Little known... hmm...
I actually built up an immunity to hot foods (particularly wings) because I was obsessed with Weasly for The Princess Bride being immune to iocane powder. True story, I freak my friends out very time when I order the hottest thing on the menu and eat it like nothing is happening!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 31, 2020)

I have a pineal cyst on my brain and this is the reason I suffer from migraines so often


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 31, 2020)

-I can't swim or ride a bike
-I try to work out, it just never works out because i'm so weak
-I hate pizza rolls (my friends love them to death)
-I re enact my favorite scenes and quote my favorite lines from my favorite shows when i'm alone, occasionally sing as well


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

I have 5 cats idk if I mentioned that before

I'm also homeschooled


----------



## angiepie (May 31, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> I'm way too sensitive for my own good, but don't think that's considered "little known" lol


God I felt this in my soul


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 31, 2020)

-im terrified of spiders
-im autistic (i think ive mentioned this?)
-some of my hyperfixiations aside from toys are sonic and splatoon
-i hate anything sour
-im really clumsy and will lose balance just standing
-im scared of the dark and have to sleep with a lamp on
-i have to have someone read stuff to me sometimes if it's blocky or textbooky text (think like medicine directions), my brain cant focus and it all blends together
-i often have picnics with my dog lmao


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 31, 2020)

i often get nightmares where all my teeth fall out


----------



## Mariah (May 31, 2020)

My ears are soft.
I have osteoporosis and I’m not eighty years old.


----------



## biibii (May 31, 2020)

Mariah said:


> My ears are soft.
> I have osteoporosis and I’m not eighty years old.





staticistic1114 said:


> i often get nightmares where all my teeth fall out


i heard that if you dream that, it means you’re highly stressed!

i felt that mariah. i got diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis when i was 15


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

i'm extremely flexible without any gymnastic experience


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 31, 2020)

I develop a condition called Aquagenic urticaria, which is means that when my skin gets in contact with water, I get an allergic reaction.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 1, 2020)

biibii said:


> i heard that if you dream that, it means you’re highly stressed!
> 
> i felt that mariah. i got diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis when i was 15


Yeah but you can’t really prevent RA. I brought this upon myself and I continue to not do anything about it.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 1, 2020)

biibii said:


> i heard that if you dream that, it means you’re highly stressed!


huh, guess im stressed often lmao


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2020)

The only things I'm a right handed person for is writing and using a mouse. Otherwise I use my left hand for everything else.


----------



## Tianna (Jun 1, 2020)

I have Borderline Personality Disorder.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 8, 2020)

1. i have hashimoto's disease and hypothyroidism. basically my thyroid is underactive and my immune system attacks it 
2. i am part indigenous but from siberia
3. i can't fall asleep unless everything is pitch black and completely silent. i am a grandma.


----------



## Manah (Jun 8, 2020)

My intuition seems to be really strong, and for some reason it works a lot better online than in person. Sometimes I can figureout someone is feeling bad based on odd vibes from a message or reply that's not at all different from their normal style, sometimes I get a feeling that something is about to happen, and a few days later something big does happen.


----------



## Marte (Jun 8, 2020)

I often roll my eyes unintentionally, so people sometimes think I'm bored with them when I'm really not. Super annoying!


----------



## Aisland (Jun 8, 2020)

I love to felt figurines!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2020)

johnny's entertainment trash.. esp news/yamapi, takkitsuba, four leaves, kinki kids and some older johnny's jr.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

I have autism.
I like swimming 
I like drawing and colouring 
I like ACNH and Pokemon 
I like plushies 
And My favourite colour is pink which I love to wear a lot.


----------



## frenchip (Jun 12, 2020)

i have 5 wisdom teeth


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 12, 2020)

frenchip said:


> i have 5 wisdom teeth



Omg I didn't know it was possible to have 5, I thought people had four. Is there 2 in a row or somethin? Full disclaimer I'm not fully aware where/what wisdom teeth are, I think they're the flat ones all the way in the back of the jaw?


----------



## elo-chan (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm literally Daisy Mae IRL, I'm ALWAYS sneezing!


----------



## sleepless (Jun 12, 2020)

idk how to whistle or snap my fingers lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 12, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> I'm literally Daisy Mae IRL, I'm ALWAYS sneezing!



I feel that People get so shocked when they see me sneeze like 7-8 times in a row


----------



## frenchip (Jun 16, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Omg I didn't know it was possible to have 5, I thought people had four. Is there 2 in a row or somethin? Full disclaimer I'm not fully aware where/what wisdom teeth are, I think they're the flat ones all the way in the back of the jaw?


yea, i have 2 in a row in the back of my jaw for some reason


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 16, 2020)

I HATE pie !!


----------



## Blink. (Jun 17, 2020)

i like to crack to elbows >>


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 17, 2020)

Blink. said:


> i like to crack to elbows >>



Yo same, I crack alot of my joints, elbows included. I don't think people realize what I'm doin when I crack my elbows, to them it prob just looks like I'm bending my arm down. What really gets ti them is when I crack my back. It boggles some people lol.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 17, 2020)

I have horrible teeth. I've complained to my friends abt my headgear a bit, but they do not know the full extent. In my lifetime (13 years) I've had the following problems with my mouth:
-2 spacers
-2 silver teeth
-7 cavities
-Extreme plaque build up
-An expander
-A retainer
-Headgear (which I will wear possibly for two years)
-Braces for 2 1/2 years (they aren't even on yet)


----------



## Dio (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m ambidextrous and I can write with both hands at the same time. It’s too bad my handwriting is horrible regardless


----------



## seularin (Jun 17, 2020)

uhh im a closet weeb? ig


----------



## Dio (Jun 17, 2020)

seularin said:


> uhh im a closet weeb? ig


People can tell you’re a weeb after 5 seconds, it’s something they can’t tell about you


----------



## seularin (Jun 17, 2020)

Saiki Kusuo said:


> People can tell you’re a weeb after 5 seconds, it’s something they can’t tell about you


im not that obvious am i


----------



## Dio (Jun 17, 2020)

seularin said:


> im not that obvious am i


It’s okay at least you’re rin who everybody likes


----------



## seularin (Jun 17, 2020)

Saiki Kusuo said:


> It’s okay at least you’re rin who everybody likes


i think thats the first nice thing youve ever said to me


----------



## Dio (Jun 17, 2020)

seularin said:


> i think thats the first nice thing youve ever said to me


Have to be tough on you so the nice things I do say are more genuine


----------



## seularin (Jun 17, 2020)

Saiki Kusuo said:


> Have to be tough on you so the nice things I do say are more genuine


yare yare, you do have a heart


----------



## Mary (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m weirdly good at claw machines! My spacial reasoning is generally ****, but I tend to win lots of stuff from those.


----------



## seularin (Jun 17, 2020)

Mary said:


> I’m weirdly good at claw machines! My spacial reasoning is generally ****, but I tend to win lots of stuff from those.


if only i had your hands when i was trying to get that gudetama plush


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2020)

I was born with a condition called clinodactyly. It makes both of my pinky fingers curve towards the ring fingers. While the condition is very noticeable, it doesn’t affect my ability to grab or use objects.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jun 17, 2020)

I played women's rugby for 2 years! 

It was the strongest I've ever felt in my life! Unfortunately, I couldn't play this year because my knee was sprained really bad the year before ( I decided to quit to protect my body for the future since I'm only 21). 

BUT! I am still a really good tackler! So if anyone needs a girl to tackle someone I gotchu! xD


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been using the same Hello Kitty alarm clock since 2001


----------



## seularin (Jun 18, 2020)

i basically stopped growing at 14 ㅠㅠ


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 18, 2020)

I dance while I cook. It helps me to focus~ I spin and shake and smile while I try to time everything right. It was really embarrassing at first but I can't help it, I want to move!


----------



## Romaki (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm an auditory learner, which is just super annoying.


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

I have a photographic memory and I’m also a bit observant irl.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2020)

People think I'm younger than my sister who is 6 years younger than me. (she's 20 and I'm 26)


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 23, 2020)

I have almost no heat sensitivity in my mouth. I eat my food piping hot all the time without any pain. I think it tastes better that way.

My husband sometimes asks me if it burns my mouth. It does occasionally, but I don't feel it so I don't know until a few hours later when the roof of my mouth starts peeling.


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2020)

Back in high school I was the only registered under 18 Red Cross volunteer in my part of the state. Everyone I worked with was at least ten years older than me!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 23, 2020)

I am a 26 year old with size 1 feet (UK size) LOL


----------



## Neb (Jul 2, 2020)

I can only snap my fingers with my left hand.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 2, 2020)

I can’t swim T.T


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 2, 2020)

I've never been able to whistle... like ever... 
If I try and think back on a specific event, I usually remember what people were wearing when it happened.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

I can't swim.
I can't whistle.
I can't snap my fingers.
I don't have the ability to imagine how tall or wide something is by just numbers alone.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 2, 2020)

xlisapisa said:


> I can’t swim T.T



I'm also pretty trash at swimming to the point that I prob can't. I use to be able to float on my back. But once we got rid of the pool in our yard I kinda just lost the ability entirely. I also can't really float in place.


----------



## pochy (Jul 4, 2020)

im ranked at first place globally (you could compare other's scores, the number of titans subdued and critical percentage) on an attack on titan 3ds game that was in the eshop in 2015 and removed in 2018. i spent so much time on that crappy game lol...


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 4, 2020)

I love chocolate and stuffed animals.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jul 4, 2020)

I've been obsessed with grand prix motorcycle racing since age 7.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jul 4, 2020)

My hair color is red so people assume my favorite color is red. It's not, my favorite color is blue lmao


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

My name irl sounds like a state name, so I have been teased by my friends and been called every one of the 50 states -_-

But two of my cousins are actually named after states


----------



## seularin (Jul 4, 2020)

i’ve never tried pineapple


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

People who have talked to me enough on here have probably figured this out, but... I'm a lot older than I appear to be.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I can't swim.
> I can't whistle.
> I can't snap my fingers.
> I don't have the ability to imagine how tall or wide something is by just numbers alone.


Same

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



seularin said:


> i’ve never tried pineapple


Also same


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2020)

People rarely think I'm 28; I do have a babyface and I tend to come off as a bit immature sometimes without the intention (mostly due to my Asperger's which I've met some that don't notice I have though I try not to show it off too much cause I don't really like having it) etc.

Also I'm a Johnny's Jimusho/Associates/Entertainment trash

I love quiz shows and sometimes people get impressed with what I know which is.. bit embarrassing for me cause I just tend to remember certain stuff lol


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

usually only my friends online / irl know that i take dance and volleyball (bc i complain abt it from time2time)


----------



## Neb (Aug 1, 2020)

I thought est. was short for "east" until last year.


----------



## oak (Aug 1, 2020)

Everyone is always shocked when I tell them I'm longshoreman, if they even know what it is haha. Maybe it's cause I like bunnies so much.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

I have a long commute to college. Honestly, I enjoy it!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 1, 2020)

I don't know how to swim... ;;​


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm good at drawing when I draw things that i'm comfortable drawing
I ride horses although i'm not really a horse girl


----------



## honeychi (Aug 1, 2020)

ive broken my arms 3 times and my tailbone once


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 1, 2020)

honeychi said:


> ive broken my arms 3 times and my tailbone once


I've broken about 6 bones LOL.

Tail-bone twice, two bones in the same arm, my toe, and my ankle ;w;

Me clumsy... </3 

Both arms three times, though? That's gotta be horrible... ;w;


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Aug 1, 2020)

I have enough energy to power a city.


----------



## honeychi (Aug 1, 2020)

Mimi Cheems said:


> I've broken about 6 bones LOL.
> 
> Tail-bone twice, two bones in the same arm, my toe, and my ankle ;w;
> 
> ...


lol nooo it was one arm each time, idk how i would function if i broke them both at the same time. tailbone was definitely the worst one tho


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 1, 2020)

honeychi said:


> lol nooo it was one arm each time, idk how i would function if i broke them both at the same time. tailbone was definitely the worst one tho


Both tail-bone breaks were like within the same year. Broke it in the winter, it healed, then broke it again close to summer falling down the stairs... I can't sit down on hard wood chairs for too long now bc it hurts so bad... and these breaks happened like 2 years ago ;;


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm an emotional sponge and easily take on the emotions of my surrounding environment (positive and negative). Admittedly, sometimes, it's a burden. It can also be a tremendous asset, though, when the people around me have positive experiences because I can experience that as very intense joy, which recharges me again.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 1, 2020)

I have 2 dogs and l'm diagnosed with autism......and more but why would l share it.


----------



## Neb (Aug 9, 2020)

I switch most “T”s in English words with “d”s and almost always pronounce “the” like “thee.” As a result, sentences like “I can’t attend the school tomorrow” can sound like “I can’d addend thee school tomorrow.”


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 9, 2020)

I like the idea of going off the grid for like a year or two, be it via sailing or camping or whatever


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Actually, it’s not that interesting, haha.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 9, 2020)

I love to knit and drink tea, but I got handed a kids menu accidentally at a restaurant recently. So stereotypically 80 year old-woman hobbies in a 12 year old’s body. And my actual age is somewhere in that range


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 9, 2020)

I was supposed to be born July 28 or 29 (I can never remember which one). Instead, I was born nearly 2 weeks later on August 10. Definitely why i'm such a late bloomer lol


----------



## rawstberry (Aug 9, 2020)

i curse a lot! and despite my town being full of pastel colors i wear mainly black clothes irl. :0


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

I actually eat very little throughout the day and many people think I starve myself on purpose, but no!!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 9, 2020)

I moved a lot when I was younger. 5 elementary schools three of those schools were in the third grade. Three different middle schools three different high schools. I’ve lived in Germany, Texas, Indiana, Illinois, Washington, Oregon, New York, Pennsylvania, Utah. I didn’t just move from state to state either I moved all over within some of them. Not fun always being the new kid.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 9, 2020)

I have always been the mature one out of me and my sister. The reason no one but my parents knows is because I'm always the irresponsible goof-off in the eyes of my friendgroup


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 10, 2020)

I like to paint, can’t whistle, and I only have 2 friends irl xD oh yeah and I suck at swimming :/


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 10, 2020)

I'd really love to get in to ice skating or inline skating


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2020)

Until last year I thought Guam was in the Caribbean and that Singapore was in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 15, 2020)

I don’t have a mattress so I sleep on the floor! I actually prefer it.


----------



## eseamir (Dec 15, 2020)

I used to teach swimming to little kids (and also adults who didn't know how to swim) and I spent so much time in the pool that I didn't have any arm hair for about a year because the chlorine burned it off


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 15, 2020)

I sing- I’ve been taking lessons for years now and enjoy singing in a band with friends.

On a more random note, some part of me really wants to take sail on a ship and just explore Polynesia for a while.


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2020)

Like a lot of people with lesbian parents I was a donor conceived child. My biological father was anonymous, but I know a decent amount about him thanks to his donor records. Apparently my dark eyebrows and love for camping come from him!


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 15, 2020)

I've yelled in my sleep before.​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2020)

I often feel the need for speed. If you knew me, you would probably see me driving around for hours around town or on the highway.


----------



## meo (Dec 15, 2020)

I deal with anxiety and shyness more than people realize...and more than I even admit to myself sometimes too. :x

For a less sad-ish note, I'm double jointed in my fingers...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 15, 2020)

l start to feel left out when l don't participate in any events. I feel like l'm forced to be part of the event.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 15, 2020)

i'm 21, and i've never cut my hair. like, ever.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 15, 2020)

i've never broken a bone or had surgery of any kind (and pray i never do/have to)


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 17, 2020)

I had a fully grown female bobcat curl up in my lap, purring loudly and wanting cuddles, which I was happy to oblige. She was so sweet and amazing.  Disclaimer: I was an animal rehabber at the time. I did _not_ have a pet bobcat, nor should _anyone else_, just to be absolutely clear.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I often feel the need for speed. If you knew me, you would probably see me driving around for hours around town or on the highway.



I to have a need for speed. I talk and walk fast, and generally move fast, like with my actions. But I'm so scared with driving that I end up going slow. Also the speedometer in my car is kinda wack, it's not easy to read cause it goes by even number instead of 0s and 5s, like, ya know, a NORMAL car does.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I to have a need for speed. I talk and walk fast, and generally move fast, like with my actions. But I'm so scared with driving that I end up going slow. Also the speedometer in my car is kinda wack, it's not easy to read cause it goes by even number instead of 0s and 5s, like, ya know, a NORMAL car does.



Top Gun, baby. 

Also, what the hell kinda car is that? That's sucky. I'd much rather have easily countable intervals! Lmao


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 20, 2020)

I cry in the most unsad scenes ever


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 21, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Top Gun, baby.
> 
> Also, what the hell kinda car is that? That's sucky. I'd much rather have easily countable intervals! Lmao



It's an old car, a 2002 Toyota Camry LE. Runs great, just has a bajillion scratches on the sides from the 2 previous owners.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 21, 2020)

Usually I tell people that I play animal crossing and video games and they're surprised but obviously that's not going to work. So I guess I'll say that I only eat Mac and Cheese if I add a bunch of cold ketchup on the top and mix it. It's sooooo good!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't know if this is "little known", but I still have no idea what I'm going to do in the future and it bugs me sometimes.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 21, 2020)

I grew up watching anime. My dad showed me Ghibli movies when I was really young and I had watched Naruto with my siblings when I was about 4-5 years old. Of course I eventually stopped watching them (aside from Ghibli)


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 21, 2020)

i don't cry at movies or tv shows even if they're really sad
however my mum does so i look kinda weird when she's crying her eyes out at some movie scene and i'm sat next to her like an emotionless toad


----------



## Bird_9 (Dec 23, 2020)

Im addicted to videogames....
Really
It took me a while to accept this
But i really have an urge to play videogames at least once a day
Its not like alcooholic addiction and i dont even drink or smoke
Is just something that has been in mynlife for the past 20 years
If i dont play i dont get sick or irritated
Is nota like craving for it
I can spend days without playing
But in my mind it feels like something is missing
Like dont looking for your phone fornamwhole day


----------



## Licorice (Dec 23, 2020)

I have to take a shower immediately after I wake up or I’ll feel gross.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2020)

I have a LOT of OC's and I kind of want to show them off sometime!


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm diagnosed with social anxiety and places like these are about my only way I can really feel like I can be myself. I was treated like garbage in school due to my, at the time, undiagnosed ADHD and I probably will never recover but being online helps tremendously.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 24, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Relate on the speech thing. It's not like I went to some sort of speech doctor and they were like 'yeah your child has a serious speech impediment due to XXXXX' but I have an annoying stutter problem, it's like every time I talk it's a bit of a struggle not to slur my words. I'll mix up words, switch the around, add or drop complete syllables, stutter, drop words entirely, add other words cause I changed my mind on how I wanted to say somethin ect... I always have to think of what I'm going to say before I say it, and even then I can still stutter. Alot of the time I have to re say my entire sentence.



I know that this conversation  is old, but I’m glad that I saw it. In high school I became aware of the weird way that I speak and stutter. My parents never took me to a speech doctor, so I still don't know the cause for this. Perhaps my “severe overbite”?

Anyway, it didn’t start to bother me until my niece started kindergarten. When I would read to her, she would constantly correct me or ask,

“Why are you saying it weird?”

Eventually I had to explain it to her that this is how I am. She seemed to understand. Now that said niece is a lot older, she’s picking up some of my....imperfections. Stammering and stuttering, especially when nervous. This is pissing off my sister. It’s quite upsetting to watch how she treats my niece because it’s also a reflection on how she sees me.

Anyways, sorry for the rant. And thank you for posting your story.


----------



## Neb (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm a moderator on a small Pokémon forum called Lake Valor. Activity on the forums itself has declined, but the Discord server is still alive and well!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 24, 2020)

I am a slight car enthusiast and I like car spotting. Same with planes


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 25, 2020)

Psydye said:


> I have a LOT of OC's and I kind of want to show them off sometime!



I also wanna see them sometime (or hear about them if you write)

I have loads of OCs but I never have to motivation to draw them all


----------



## Toska (Dec 25, 2020)

Diana actually isn't my favorite animal crossing villager! It's actually Filbert 

Another fun fact: I have a pretty strong southern accent!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 26, 2020)

I have tritanopia colorblindness, which a lot of people don't know because I do a lot of art
I specifically struggle with blues, greys and purples. thought I grew up in a blue house but one day it came up in a conversation and my parents were like "our house is grey, not blue????"

sooo now I have to be careful when picking out colors for stuff lol


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 28, 2020)

I get really emotional really easily. Like really easily


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 28, 2020)

I am a thumb wrestling master.


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 29, 2020)

My favourite colour is pink. It's pretty obvious from the way I dress and the things I own.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 29, 2020)

I  ran 2 half marathons in high school and last summer I ran 19 miles on my 19th bday, 15 of those miles being on trails (which is more time consuming than just running in general bc you're often running up/on a mountain)


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)

Once upon a time, many years ago, I was an opera singer (soprano).  I stopped due to extreme stage fright that seriously hindered my ability to perform... and that singing was no longer fun. It had become work.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 29, 2020)

-i am very bad at faces and have trouble recognizing people
-i make blingees in my spare time ;w;


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 29, 2020)

I remembered some more things that I don't think anyone really knows about me:

-I don't remember a time where I wasn't playing video games. People often think that I started to play when I was about 5-ish years old, but that's not true. I have been playing pretty much since I first could hold a controller in my hands. So I guess, about 3 years old?
-My first passion is piano, NOT art. I have been playing for 10 years. (and yet I still suck lol)
-I don't like being alone. I wish I had more real, close friends. I only have about 3 at the moment. It's just hard because I'm so shy and nervous around people.


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 29, 2020)

Hmm I mean I guess most things aren’t well known? Lol I’ve broken my femur, I have two tattoos (one of them is really big), I’m pretty competitive (although I’ve loosened up a lot I think), I’ve dealt with mental illness for about half of my life, I’m pretty sure i have autism (I plan on seeking a diagnosis once Covid calms down. I just think it will help people to understand me more if I were diagnosed), I often feel confused by reality and my place in it and what I even am, I’m a crazy picky eater and don’t like eating around other people, especially if it’s food they’ve prepared themselves for me to eat, I’m not great at communication or enunciation but I try my best (when I worked at call center people often accused me of being a child... or a robot if i was trying really hard to speak normally .-. ), I’m a sensitive person but also really aggressive and hard headed (it’s an absolutely nightmare combo, but at least I know I would be quick to defend people I care about if they were in danger), I love to sing and make up silly songs or freestyle rap (not good, I’m just a goofball), I have adhd (but I don’t take medication anymore so I just live with it), and I was a lacrosse goalie in high school. There’s a lot more to say but I’m tired of typing this much


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 29, 2020)

i have 5 extra holes in my body percings and four tattoos, so far.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 29, 2020)

Everyone in real life is always shocked to hear that I have a twin.


----------



## Katgamer (Dec 29, 2020)

I like cosplay I think that’s not that obvious


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 29, 2020)

l really really love my long long hair. I will never cut it unless l have to at least a small trim


----------



## BlueOceana (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm really picky about lettuce, like it can not be on hot food except tacos. It also has to be fresh for me to eat it.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 3, 2021)

I have synesthesia towards music and sometimes numbers, letters, and months. For January, I think of blue, navy, and bit of white. For Bubblegum K.K., colors pink and gold and for one of my favorite songs, "Blinding Lights" by The Weeknd, colors red, crimson red, bronze gold, and black.


----------



## Lightspring (Jan 3, 2021)

- I used to hate touching cheese when I was younger. It was something about the texture and getting my hands dirty that I just didn’t like.
- I have perfect pitch (the ability to mimic an exact music note without prior reference). I keep quiet about this most of the time though it can sometimes drive me crazy and I would block out and try not to focus on music.
- Apparently, I don’t look like the type to watch anime or play video games? People would be surprised to find out that I actually love Japanese media and spend all of my free time playing video games.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 4, 2021)

For my 6th birthday, I brought bananas to my kindergarten class.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2021

I used to ask the doctor if there were anymore vaccines I could get.


----------



## shion (Jan 9, 2021)

i was very surly and bitter as a teenager lol. not nice at all


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 9, 2021)

I grew up in a small village, and I've always wanted to move back, but haven't.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 11, 2021)

I miss California. I wouldn't move back now knowing how their whole government situation is right now, but the part of Cali that I'm from was perfect.
Another thing- I love being on stage, despite having camera/stage fright.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 11, 2021)

I actually hate posting on social media/forums but I find TBT is friendly and welcoming for the most part. I do admit, the TBT we earn from posting is what largely motivates me to write responses in threads haha. Of course I love doing giveaways and such (and I would gladly do it even if we didn't earn TBT) but I rarely post ANYWHERE on the internet.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2021)

i curse like a sailor. lots of people when they curse around me go "oh sorry" to me as if i'm 5. x'D apparently i don't seem like the type to curse?


----------



## JenMorri88 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello everybody. By the way, I also speak in a dream. And I'm also very afraid of fire and through this I can't even cook ((from funny facts, I can forget a person's name in a second


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 17, 2021)

i know this is for little known facts but i'm super bored so i'll share a few ☆

i have a lot of hobbies like: playing piano, drawing, sewing, embroidery, painting and making jewellery
i'm terrible at a most of those but i still love to do them 

i also feel like i'm pretty weird because i'm 19 and i've never sworn, smoked or drunk alcohol at any point in my life
everyone i know does at least one of those things but i don't 

and finally i'm actually a very angry person irl
i'm nice on this website because everyone else is
however i get annoyed about almost anything, like my aunt could be sat in the same room as me and i'd get so mad lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 17, 2021)

My parents thought I was left handed until I started writing. It makes sense since I ate and grabbed objects with my left hand. To this day I’m still more comfortable eating with my left hand than my right.


----------



## Zura (Jan 17, 2021)

lol, I share that trait with OP but I also sleepwalk. I always find it funny when I wake up without my sleeping clothes (typically when it's warm) or my pillow was tossed across the room. I've been informed by some siblings that I have actually gone to the bathroom and then back to bed a couple of times while asleep. Efficient but gross


----------



## bleached (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm a twin ! He's really the only person I talk to,, he keeps me sane lmao. It can be really frustrating constantly being compared to and attached to someone else, but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2021)

Zura said:


> lol, I share that trait with OP but I also sleepwalk. I always find it funny when I wake up without my sleeping clothes (typically when it's warm) or my pillow was tossed across the room. I've been informed by some siblings that I have actually gone to the bathroom and then back to bed a couple of times while asleep. Efficient but gross



I move around quite a bit in my sleep but have yet to actually WALK out of bed. Fallen out of bed? Once. Then I woke up lol. Also walking out of bed is not an option for me since I sleep on a loft bed (basically it's a bunk bed but no bottom bed, so I sleep on the top).

When you sleep walk are your actions like, jumbled or do you do them just as you would awake?


----------



## Zura (Jan 19, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I move around quite a bit in my sleep but have yet to actually WALK out of bed. Fallen out of bed? Once. Then I woke up lol. Also walking out of bed is not an option for me since I sleep on a loft bed (basically it's a bunk bed but no bottom bed, so I sleep on the top).
> 
> When you sleep walk are your actions like, jumbled or do you do them just as you would awake?


Half limp I guess. Only heard stories from my siblings


----------



## litilravnur (Feb 4, 2021)

I have mild/moderate hearing loss due to ototoxicity (one side is more affected than the other) and thanks to that, my social anxiety has increased


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2021)

I am actually currently in the process of getting dental implants at age 23. I’m waiting for the mold and the teeth to be made after the x-rays.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 6, 2021)

i rock back and fourth to stim (im autistic) and it gets faster the more in thought i am

ive been mocked for it many times without people asking why


----------



## JemAC (Feb 6, 2021)

There are probably quite a lot of little known facts about me but they're not all coming to my head. Here are a few though that a lot of people I know aren't aware off

I have both a Bronze and Silver Duke of Edinburgh medal (in short they are expeditions involving route planning, a lot of trekking and camping) - in school completing the bronze was compulsory and I hated it but then for some mad reason I opted to do the silver as well.
I competed in two maths olympiads at school (national maths competitions) - the first was compulsory for the whole year and the second was compulsory for those off us crazy enough to study further maths
I once received an award at school for business/economics (one award was given out each year for each subject) - other then school friends and close family nobody knows that
A relative off mine (a great great uncle) was aboard the Titanic when it sank - he was a musician and died during the sinking
I have swum with a sea lion when I visited St Thomas - he was called Remy, he was lovely and it was one of the best days off my life but oddly I have never actually told many people



SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i rock back and fourth to stim (im autistic) and it gets faster the more in thought i am
> 
> ive been mocked for it many times without people asking why



I'm really sorry to hear that you've been mocked for that, there are some horrible people around, one of my older brothers is autistic and he rocks back and forth quite often when he's thinking.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm a lefty, but I'm not a lefty.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 9, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i rock back and fourth to stim (im autistic) and it gets faster the more in thought i am
> 
> ive been mocked for it many times without people asking why



Huh, I do somethin similar when I'm standing, I'll 'rock' side to side. Didn't realize it was stimming, which makes me think I have somethin even more.

Also that sucks that people will mock you about that. It doesn't even concern them.


----------



## Holla (Feb 9, 2021)

I work as a Mechanical Designer in the Engineering Department of my company. I also went to college for engineering.

Pretty sure my profile doesn’t give off that vibe whatsoever haha.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2021

Oh also I never learned to ride a bike so that phrase “It’s just like riding a bike” tends to fall flat with me...


----------



## Diegoboy (Feb 20, 2021)

As a kid, I used to suffer from sleep paralysis.

When we enter REM sleep, our brains disconnect from our muscles. I think of this as, we don't want to throw punches in our sleep, because we are dreaming of boxing someone. 
My brain didn't sync it properly so I would wake up, unable to move or speak. It was terrifying. Now when I started sleeping on my stomach, it never happened again. Not sure if it was merely a coincidence,  or if it just worked. Either way, now i cannot fall asleep unless I am on my stomach.


----------



## ting1984 (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a form of autism.  Most people who encounter me online or in person cannot tell unless I explain it to them.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm annoying, but you probably realized that 3 seconds after seeing this post. I mean, I type in all caps-


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 24, 2021)

I like to needle felt! I’m pretty into artsy crafts and have a soft spot for artists of any medium.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Feb 24, 2021)

I love fish and have a small nano 5 gallon that can fit on my study desk


----------



## Velo (Feb 25, 2021)

Little known fact about me:
I like to read little known facts about strangers on an animal crossing forum. 


Lmao okay that one's kind of boring. But you guys are interesting and fun to read about.

Um, I was in an honors society and got my Associates Degree when I was 19. I don't really talk about that stuff so most people don't know unless they knew me back then. Degrees really don't mean **** in our country anymore anyway.


----------



## Plume (Feb 25, 2021)

I only enjoy eating potato chips that are folded.
Pringles are an exception.


----------



## ThePondGirl (Feb 25, 2021)

I can fold my tongue into a three leaf clover shape! It’s fun to freak people out with it. I can also make this really high-pitched, tinnitus-esque, dog whistle-y noise from the back of my throat too, which is funny to show people, since they don’t believe it’s actually me at first.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm going to be a mother this year.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 25, 2021)

i'm a huge fan of dark horror movies and everything else spooky!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

I want a pet pig so bad and I have since I was like 8 Im also a vegetatian <3


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Mar 10, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Post something in this thread that other tbt users can't tell about you from basic responses on threads.
> 
> For example, I talk in my sleep. Like, really talk and almost hold conversation with people.



I'm a lightning learner. I taught myself Arabic in late kindergarten, Russian at 16, Korean at 22 and passed the majority of my school subjects with little to no effort. I've been cruising university since the beginning and passed exams with an A in college. I'm also musical, I own 3 guitars, a piano, a drumkit, DJ board and a tambourine. I don't think i'm any smarter than the average nerd, just fast at learning probably because I read a lot and read a lot as a child.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Apr 15, 2021)

I like dressing up and doing cosplay. It's fun to become someone else for a change. And doing cosplay brings out my more extroverted side.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

I didn't mention this in my post here before, but I'm a really big fan of vintage Volkswagens, specifically the Type 2 (what most others will call a "hippie van") but I also like other ones such as the Beetle, the Karmann Ghia, and the "Thing" among others. I'm actually wearing a VW shirt right now lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 15, 2021)

When buying clothing or footwear I usually end up falling in love with a design within a brand that's not always overly common or popular especially when it comes to finding the best price online. There's something about a unique design or piece of clothing that tends to get overlooked by everyone else that I just end up loving more and then buying. The other weird thing about me is I always gravitate towards the more expensive items when it comes to shopping both on and offline. I think it goes hand in hand with loving something that's more unique as opposed to being a mass producing product.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 15, 2021)

I’m a maladaptive daydreamer! I’ve done it since I was extremely little. Thankfully, I have full control over them, though I’d like to kick the habit for good.


----------



## hakutaku (Apr 15, 2021)

I've never studied for anything in my life except my mock GCSEs because my Chemistry teacher told me I couldn't continue doing triple sciences if I didn't get a B in my mocks (I did). I passed all my A-Levels by cramming a few hours before each exam. I've never gotten below a C grade in any serious exam.

I'm also an embarrassingly materialistic person despite dressing like a slob most of the time (mostly bc I threw out all my clothes so I could have a wardrobe revamp once my room is redecorated).


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't really like rollercoasters. I'm too nervous to go on big ones, and all they do is make me feel sick. I don't mind mild rollercoasters or spinning ones, though. (not upside down spinning, spinning in a circle)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

When someone tells me a hurtful thing. I feel pressured to do stuff to make them feel happy but then my mental well being suffers because I am not feeling happy about it. I feel like If I do what they tell me to do they will be happy but then I suffer on the inside.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 15, 2021)

☀i have a happy playlist on youtube that i save videos to. it's videos that make me laugh, happy, and/or are stim for me
☀ i have a love for older video game consoles, games, and the like. so far i've obtained a NES, nintendo 64, and a PS1 recently, that all work! i just need to get me some games, which are harder to come by and a tv to play them on...
☀i collect foreign coins and tokens! i keep them in a little ice cream piggy bank i have. my favorite one i own is a billy bob's pizza circus token my grandpa found in an old house he was working on


----------



## jadetine (Apr 16, 2021)

Linkin Park is one of my favorite bands (RIP), despite all the pink and cutesy business on my island rep and profile. Ready to make the next anime music video,  lol.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 16, 2021)

I order dominos pizza once a week usually. My body is used to being abused.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 16, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Apr 16, 2021)

I have like 4 cat-themed Christmas blankets that I keep out all year-round


----------



## King koopa (Apr 22, 2021)

Couple of things:
1: I'm an aquarius, so people say I talk a lot, which is good because I couldn't imagine not talking a lot lol
2: I often get told I look like a rapper. And judging by this of me photo I think their right: 


Spoiler: Why do I have to embarass myself again






 
see what i mean? But I don't mind looking like a rapper 
 3: I have a major sweet tooth meaning I eat a lot of candy, not enough to give me cavities, but like 3 pieces a day


Now on to the more interesting stuff:
4: I have a car at 16 with a license 
5: I won a talent show in 4th grade dancing to riding dirty (clean version of course)
6: I'm tenderheaded so doing my hair can be a challenge but worth it so I don't look like a madman with crazy hair 
7: wild world was my first animal crossing game and I still have the game now. Does it still work? Kinda, my 3ds does not like to read the game card though lol


----------



## 0ni (Apr 22, 2021)

I drool in my sleep, sometimes before I'm fully asleep I become aware that it's about to happen and it will wake me up lmao.
I wish I didn't but there ain't much I can do about it. And sometimes that's just the way the cookie crumbles in this crazy biscuit barrel we call life.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 22, 2021)

I still like My Little Pony but not G5 so far.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 22, 2021)

My favorite drink is water. I love Fiji water and Propel flavored water.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 22, 2021)

I drink more pop than I should. I love mountain dew the most—mostly because it energizes me the most (and it tastes good). my new doctor said that caffeine later causes a lot of weird health issues which scares me but, I just can’t give it up yet.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't have a driver's license


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 23, 2021)

I suffer from sleep paralysis. I get episodes less frequently than I used to (back when I REALLY was deep in depression) it tends to happen as I'm falling asleep, not as I'm waking up. I hear strange sounds, and I see mysterious figures standing in my room.

I really enjoy peeling skin: from scabs all the way down to foot skin (the kind that's dead and peeling off already) it's like, my guilty pleasure  I call it "peelies" or "crusties"

I like girls (blondes and redheads are especially attractive to me but sometimes I find the occasional brunette cute too)

Buzzing/squeaky sounds freak me the hell out.

And...I cuss a lot lmao

More than one fact, yeah, but there ya go.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

As old as I am, I have baby hands, feet, and face. Was hard to be taken seriously back when I was teaching. That's all I can think of for now lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 23, 2021)

When someone tells me a hurtful thing. I feel pressured to do stuff to make them feel happy but then my mental well being suffers because I am not feeling happy about it.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 23, 2021)

My left eyebrow and eyelashes are completely white from a facial trauma. I mean, white white. It killed all the pigmentation cells in that area, so those and the skin in that area glows under a blacklight as well. I used to put white eyeshadow on it to make it stick out and wear white mascara on that eye, but now I'm really self-conscious of it for some reason. If someone were to see it from far enough away, it would just look like I was minus an eyebrow. 


Spoiler: old pic, but mascara still


----------



## wolfxinx (Apr 24, 2021)

I have a legitimate fear of clothing buttons and have not worn anything with buttons in probably 20 years. They make me nauseous and I will not look at or touch someone who is wearing them.

My entire wardrobe is edgy and black but my favorite color is baby pink, lol!


----------



## DJ_Saidez (Apr 27, 2021)

I have a chronic stutter, and while my parents push me to work on it, I don't really mind having it, since I already know my language skills are weird as is, and I've never been hurt because of it or let it get in the way of me speaking up
While it gets slightly more severe when my emotions are high, this means that I have one pretty much all the time no matter what

I once was impaled in my head by dangling decorations when an earthquake struck and yanked them loose
I was 4 and my mom had to rush me to the hospital (apparently I was bleeding really), I still have several tiny bald spots in my head that you can't see unless I recently buzzed my head


----------



## Giulsac (May 1, 2021)

I love writing poetry, and only my italian teacher and two friends of mine know it. Idk I feel embarassed talking about it and I always make sure to choose well the people I want to share my poetries with, because if my texts are not understood, it's useless. That's why I at first decided to share my poetry with my italian teacher, I completely trust her and she can understand poetry deeply,


----------



## PugLovex (May 1, 2021)

i have a condition called cold urticaria, which basically gives me an allergic reaction to anything cold!


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 1, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> i have a condition called cold urticaria, which basically gives me an allergic reaction to anything cold!


that's sad. that means you can't go near snow correct?


----------



## PugLovex (May 1, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> that's sad. that means you can't go near snow correct?


yes mostly! i can touch snow and tolerate cold air an cold things such for like 10ish minutes, before it reacts and i breakout in hives and rashes lol

i have had it since 5th grade, so its been affecting me for a while, but i'm all good!


----------



## Nefarious (May 1, 2021)

I won one of those bookmark contest back in middle school, but never heard hind nor hair back on what happened to my reward and turning my design to a mass produced bookmark for the coming year’s book fair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2021)

I love to sing!  I was in chorus in elementary and high school.  I sing in the car, I sing in my dorm, I sing at my house, and I sing in the shower.  I am a bit shy about who I sing in front of if there isn't at least one other person doing it as well, but I enjoy it all the same.


----------



## Roxxy (May 1, 2021)

I  bite my thumb nails  nerves but can keep rest longer so no one knows I’m a nervous wreck 

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2021



0ni said:


> I drool in my sleep, sometimes before I'm fully asleep I become aware that it's about to happen and it will wake me up lmao.
> I wish I didn't but there ain't much I can do about it. And sometimes that's just the way the cookie crumbles in this crazy biscuit barrel we call life.


Ah another one similar for me, I grind my teeth when sleeping


----------



## Dunquixote (May 1, 2021)

Nevermind. I don’t feel comfortable leaving this up. sorry


----------



## CylieDanny (May 1, 2021)

I actually dont feel comfortable posting this. Never mind.


----------



## Croconaw (May 2, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2021)

I stream video games on Twitch! It's one of my favorite hobby. ❤


----------



## coldpotato (May 2, 2021)

I don't know why, but whenever I drink root beer (specifically from a glass bottle) it calms me down. It doesn't work with any other soda, just Root beer.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 2, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> yes mostly! i can touch snow and tolerate cold air an cold things such for like 10ish minutes, before it reacts and i breakout in hives and rashes lol
> 
> i have had it since 5th grade, so its been affecting me for a while, but i'm all good!


that's not good. Do you live in more of a hot area? I know Texas is good because it's mostly warm and when its winter it wouldn't snow like crazy l believe.


----------



## PugLovex (May 2, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> that's not good. Do you live in more of a hot area? I know Texas is good because it's mostly warm and when its winter it wouldn't snow like crazy l believe.


unfortunately not lol i live in new england (maine to be specific) so it’s really not helpful


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 2, 2021)

PugLovex said:


> unfortunately not lol i live in new england (maine to be specific) so it’s really not helpful


Ah. yeah l don't think its a great place to be without all that cold air


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 2, 2021)

My favorite cartoon isn't Spongebob, it's Phineas and Ferb. This is little-known because between friends and family i'm known for knowing everything about Spongebob and having a Spongebob collection. I was pretty much the Patchy the Pirate in my family.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 2, 2021)

Alright. I’m going to keep this here this time. My mood has been wonky, so sorry ><.

I may have mentioned a few times that I love history. I haven’t been reading for years and I apparently had some facts wrong for something I thought I was fairly knowledgable on . But, even so, I still highly value history. In high school, I always felt frustrated that I was the only one in my classes that was interested in the lessons and everyone else wanted to socialize and goof off. I was what you could say a goody two shoes . I loved most of my teachers and if it weren’t for them, I wouldn’t have made it through high school. 

I used to want to become an American Civil War Historian that worked on the battlefields— but I didn’t want to teach until for a short time in college (but was dissuaded by a college professor and myself). I found out at a museum when I asked them about working at battlefields that apparently you have to have a pretty good resume and be pretty famous to work on the battlefields. I wanted to avoid teaching and working anywhere that involved a lot of socializing so these all went out the window; also,  i haven’t been able to concentrate or pass my last two classes including capstone.

I also used to want to reenact. I have some of the clothing already (not full set) but I gave up since there was a lot of things I would need to do that is outside my comfort zone not to mention it is an expensive hobby. I went to some reenactments with my dad — it was mindblowing. we started with small local ones and then went to Gettysburg. Visiting the battlefields also were an amazing experience - gave me eerie but incredible vibes.

Other topics I am interested in but that I cannot bring myself to read about (along with other political stuff because it makes me stressed out and mad that I can’t do anything) is the Arab-Israeli war (specifically things about Palestine) and Iran. I love learning about the Middle East. I still want to try learning the language one day as well as other languages (didn’t retain anything due to concentration issues, being too shy to participate in class, and students wanted to good off).

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2021

goof off*


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2021)

I used to be really into martial arts. I’m probably a bit rusty now, but I’ve earned my black belt in 2015. It was one of my biggest accomplishments and it helped my self-confidence more than anything. I started taking martial arts because I was being bullied in school, and I wanted to learn how to be more confident in myself. I felt that the vibes I was giving off made me an easy target for bullying. I would keep to myself and not talk to anybody. It’s not that I didn’t want to, but the people around me weren’t very nice. They were giving off bad vibes to me, and I stay away from that.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2021)

My autism was actually more intense when I was younger. As a child expressing myself verbally was painful. I could understand what others were saying, but I didn’t know how to turn my own thoughts into words. Instead of struggling to communicate I either kept my frustrations to myself or cried (usually the former). It was very isolating.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 25, 2021)

Despite how long i'd been around TBT betcha nobody could have guessed I have quiet borderline from childhood situations and i'm also a fraternal twin. Sadly my beloved sister passed in 2019 :' ) on another note I have also had a HUGE morbid fascination since I was young lol o/ maybe something positive? hmm as a 12-13 year old my aspiration was to become a web designer. I was always so envious when on Neopets I saw all these amazing graphics everywhere haha and to this day it's still my fave hobby when i've the energy <3 I do also like singing apparently I used to be good now not so sure hahaha, but I do it in secret anyways lol.


----------



## Snek (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm sort of a horticulture enthusiast. I love taking care of plants, its almost like therapy for me. Another tidbit related to that is that I still don't have a garden of my own since I'm always travelling. Its a future goal of mine to get one.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 25, 2021)

i'm a legendary cold hand person


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 25, 2021)

I actually took karate lessons for 3+ years when I was younger. I got to my first degree black belt and then it sort of dropped off once school was getting more intense. It really helped with my confidence/attitude at the time. I had my own set of Kamas and everything. I kind of miss it; I need to get into another physical activity that's not the gym.


----------



## Envy (Oct 25, 2021)

I like some Punk music. (people IRL at least associate me solely with classical music and are shocked by that fact lol)


----------



## Tianna (Oct 25, 2021)

Sanaki said:


> I have borderline personality disorder.





Tianna said:


> I have Borderline Personality Disorder.



Lmao we have the same one :'D


----------



## shellbell (Oct 26, 2021)

I practiced circus arts for like... 3 years when I was younger.
If you're imagining juggling while balancing/walking on a big ball: yes, I did that.

But mostly I mean aerial silks and aerial trapeze/hoop. It was fun.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 26, 2021)

I own 5 succulents! (All thanks to my suitemate, who has now got me buying plants and eating tofu )


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

I love the Mass Effect trilogy (and just about any video games that gives you sufficient player agency in deciding how the story should go), so much so that I own quite a few ME merch, including two Displates (metal plated inkjet paintings) of Commander Shepard (Femshep <3) and Garrus Vakarian.

ME2 is particular is my favorite because of the excellent character writing. Just so many unique characters and personalities. Plus, your decisions truly matter by the end, because they'll all be calculated to decide who lives and who dies (including Shepard!).


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 27, 2021)

I have very realistic/weird/specific dreams and I can always exactly remember what I dreamt about when I wake up (in detail). Often when I have a dream of something (a story/adventure/Etc) and wake up, then much later (months, with some cases even years) I pick up that story again where I left it (it's the weirdest feeling to me when I wake up now and realise I continued a dream that I had when I was much younger).


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 27, 2021)

I haven’t had a hair cut in maybe 5 or 6 years and my hair is very long, but I rarely brush it. That may make me sound like a slob, but I take care of it besides the lack of haircut. I really don’t need to most of the time.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 27, 2021)

I have a sparrow living in my house. It has free reign of the place, and has never tried to leave.

It sits on my head sometimes.


----------



## windloft (Oct 27, 2021)

I had a bunch of teeth growing all over the inside of my mouth that I had to wiggle out as a kid. I pretty much had Orc's teeth, lmao ...


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 27, 2021)

I like writing, I first started with writing fanfiction back in the early 2000s (I've never published those online, thank goodness). But then I wanted to try writing my own stories when I got older.
But I stopped writing because of writer's block and being distracted by things like video games. Which is funny because I wasn't into playing video games when I was a child, I did play them but not all the time (would rather read, you'll never see me without a book).

I recently got back into it.❤

Another fact: I talk in my sleep sometimes, at least that's what I was told.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 27, 2021)

I really despise when people try to make behave in a certain way that they think works for me. It not only hurts my mental health, but it prevents me from expressing my emotions how I feel about stuff.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

In spirit (or lack of) of Halloween, I don’t like a lot of candies. I don’t like most chocolate candies or skittles. They’re too sweet, I guess? I much prefer a bag of chips like Doritos or Cheetos. I’m not into most candy bars. The only ones slightly tolerable are Kit Kats. The crunchiness of them makes them more tolerable. I also like the Nestle Crunch Bars for the same reason, but that’s about it.


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 1, 2021)

i am incredibly annoying :> Like genuinely I cannot stop myself from annoying people and I do not know why


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)

I hate touching paper with my fingers after showering. The feeling is indescribable.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Nov 1, 2021)

I hate mustard.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2021)

Apparently I talk in my sleep. My dad heard me talking about this girl in my sleep.  *embarrassing*


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 1, 2021)

im really bad at life. im awful at forming/keeping good habits, motivating myself to do things (even things i enjoy), regulating emotions, learning from mistakes, setting/keeping boundaries, and communicating with others d: i just sort of drift along and try the best i can although im not very happy with how i live life. i just have a really hard time with simple things for whatever reason


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 1, 2021)

I have a bad habit of being really blunt sometimes, I hate beating around the bush and sugar coating things when I can just do/say stuff outright, and it doesn't always end well with whoever I was talking to.


----------



## pottercrossing (Nov 2, 2021)

I have no friends, even though people say I'm very charismatic and friendly.


----------



## Lyrica (Nov 3, 2021)

I love drinking wine and eating cheese on a very classy style! I like to make a nice table decoration too!


----------



## BakaRina (Nov 3, 2021)

Shortly after I began high school, I started to read more and more until I was visiting the school library everyday like before school began, during lunch if it’s not closed for meetings or otherwise, free periods once I had earned enough credits to drop a class and after school. 

By the time I left high school, I must of read at least nearly every novel, comic and book that I was interested in at in the library. I was addicted to reading back then and still am today, just not as much as I’d like.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

My hair is short because back when it was long, it was very difficult to manage and I hated the waves. I really dislike all of the curls, so I just changed my whole style to reflect the short hair. I honestly prefer it short now, but sometimes I wish I had long straight hair. I don’t know if I’d be able to pull that off, but I do wonder how it would look sometimes, especially with the shades of blue I like to keep my hair. I like my style currently, like I’d probably keep it if I had long hair.


----------



## satine (Nov 10, 2021)

I am a published writer.  Well, not in the way you're probably thinking, though. I have written and published a peer-reviewed research article in an international studies journal. My article was about the political structure of Russia and Russia's problem with democratization. It was originally just a term paper for a political science professor, but he liked it so much he got me to publish it haha. Felt pretty neat! But nobody I know will read it . To be fair it's very dry. It's kind of funny to me to watch them realize that they really don't want to read it. I'll be like, "I'm published now!" and they'll be super impressed like "Oh wow cool!!!! can I see??". Then I send the link to them and they're kind of like "Oh wow...... " LMAO


----------



## piichinu (Nov 11, 2021)

One time i accidentally put a steak in someone's cupboard


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 11, 2021)

I hate stuffed donuts.
I like simple donuts.


----------



## itsjustlew (Nov 11, 2021)

I used to have around 30ish penpals, I don't pen pal anymore but I'd like to start again. It was a fun hobby when covid hit.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 12, 2021)

One time I accidentally discarded my yoshi egg on my phone because it was in alphabetical order and y is near the bottom and the discard button and verify button were too close and i pmed justin and he didnt reply to me then a few years later i pmed him again and i pmed him again now and idk it's just hard, but it gives me something to work toward . like a future . (no hate to justin)


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 15, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Post something in this thread that other tbt users can't tell about you from basic responses on threads.
> 
> For example, I talk in my sleep. Like, really talk and almost hold conversation with people.


im terribly scared of needles, i even fainted once!


----------



## Neb (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m afraid of most fish and deep sea creatures. The weird way they move and their odd faces are just so alien to me. I used to avoid swimming in lakes because of potentially touching one.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm lactose interolant! I still eat and drink dairy though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2021)

I can't do long division lmao, never learned how cause I was in homeschool in 3rd-5th grade and I barely retained anything


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2021)

In school, I never actually passed Earth Science which was supposedly a requirement to graduate. I got withdrawn from the course and took Anatomy _and_ Physics to make up the credit. Somehow, I managed to pass those and still received a high school diploma. I think it’s crazy how I couldn’t pass a simple science class but got passing grades in both Anatomy and Physics. I was really good at math, okay?

So yeah, I graduated without meeting necessary requirements.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 17, 2021)

Apparently other than my school and parents, almost nobody knew I have Asperger's.

It surprises me because even the people I've been  with my whole life didn't know until I tell them.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm a teetotaler (always have been, probably always will be. Comprendi?).


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2022)

As a kid people assumed I'm a boy, as I had short hair and just looked a lot like a boy. I thought it was always pretty entertaining when my mother explained that I'm a girl. (I don't mind either pronouns, nor does my Mom)


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 23, 2022)

Okay, so I have a few for this;

I'm very short, obviously not a little known fact if you know me IRL, but I'm 4ft 8 :'D I have also been told I am a good singer, but regardless of it or not, I am VERY loud. I also according to an app I have, have a pretty decent range.  I am very good at picking up languages. I am related to a Pendle Witch, by marriage and a bit of a stretch. I am also supposed to be related to a family from the plague village of Eyam in Derbyshire. Basically when the Black Plague hit, Eyam ended up being infected by some fleas on leather which got delivered. But it sealed itself off, basically stopping the plague from spreading. My alleged relative, Elizabeth Hancock, buried 6 of her children and her husband herself who all died within weeks of each other. She then left and found her son who was working as an apprentice in Sheffield. Also, from doing my family tree, I've found a couple of my relatives moved to Buffalo, New York in 1916. One of them had 2 sons and a daughter, the 2 sons serving in the American forces during WW2. A number of my relatives also fought in WW1, some are buried over in France not having made it back. My grandad fought in WW2 and was part of the efforts to distract the Germans while Normandy happened. He ended up being stuck in France looking to get home for a few weeks, hitched a ride on a fishing boat and landed in Dover, not having eaten or drunk properly, and was pestered by a reporter on the steps. He apparently fired a 'warning' shot at him. He then got 'volunteered' to go to Borneo, and fought with the Americans and Burmese over there. He was a Seargent and got demoted twice, once for getting the colonel's horse drunk on whatever alcohol the could find, and once for doing the Indian rope trick  I am also a serious history nerd, if you can't tell, with the Titanic being my favorite, WW2 being second and WW1 being 3rd


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 23, 2022)

im, uh, really _really_ interested in speedrunning. i dont speedrun myself, but i find myself drawn to speedrunning commentaries, videos, and breakdowns. glitches and glitchess, blindfolded or whatever. i dont think that’s really special since a lot of people also watch speedrunning videos, but idk. it’s just something i’ve never told anyone, since i dont know anyone in my vicinity (online or irl) who shares the same interest.



TheRevienne said:


> I'm 4ft 8 :'D


I’m very pleased to know that I’m taller that someone here LOL. I’m like almost 4’11” (4’10” if we’re rounding down, haha….) and I‘m pretry much past the age of growing so. haha. ; w; small people stick together i guess.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 23, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> I’m very pleased to know that I’m taller that someone here LOL. I’m like almost 4’11” (4’10” if we’re rounding down, haha….) and I‘m pretry much past the age of growing so. haha. ; w; small people stick together i guess.


Haha! I'm way past the age of growing too. Guess some of us took less time to prefect then others ;D


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 24, 2022)

-I have schizoaffective disorder bipolar type, it's essentially schizophrenia with bipolar disorder combined
-I played violin in my schools orchestra when I was in elementary school and throughout middle school
-I've lived in 4 different states
-I have panic attacks sometimes
-I'm learning to play the ukulele
-I LOVE horror movies
-I took an Italian course during college


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

I started dying my hair blue when I was 15. The reason is pretty unknown to literally everyone. Prior to my surgery, I had really bad teeth, and my teeth were always the first thing people notice about me, as with everyone. (The first thing you notice about someone is their teeth, 99.9% of the time. It may be unintentional but you can’t deny the facts.) Dying my hair blue, I’ve had little kids point at me at say “blue!!!” and for that split second I was happy. People compliment my hair all the time and even call me “Blue” sometimes. I’ve kept my hair blue since and it’s become a part of who I am. That split second of happiness really boosted my confidence and made me smile.

I’ve had other colors throughout that time, but blue was my main color and I don’t plan on changing again.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 3, 2022)

Whenever I don't have anyone else to talk to my emotions become bottled up in my mind forcing me to be happy all the time, act like everything is fine, and whenever I see people enjoying their time I don't want to ruin their day by talking about my issues the moment they ask me "Whats wrong?". Its something I have to suffer with everyday and I have days where I ask myself "Am I bad person?" or "Why is it that I'm the one getting all this hate?". I grew up in such a bad toxic environment as a kid that made me had a spoiled mindest and made me think that I was the one who was making everything a big deal and how I should just "suck it up" whenever I'm going through a bad time. I don't even know what to think anymore.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

I used to be deathly obsessed with The Legend of Zelda in the 7th grade. While I do talk about the game series quite a bit on this forum (and essentially everything on my profile, i.e. username, pfp, title, signature, etc. makes it super obvious), I was so obsessed with it I made Zelda my entire personality. It's all I played and I would NOT talk about anything else. I'm glad that as I got a bit older (to present day) I play other games and talk about other things. 

Also, I have a bit of a weird ("advanced") vocabulary for a teenager because I don't understand modern slang.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I used to be deathly obsessed with The Legend of Zelda in the 7th grade. While I do talk about the game series quite a bit on this forum (and essentially everything on my profile, i.e. username, pfp, title, signature, etc. makes it super obvious), I was so obsessed with it I made Zelda my entire personality. It's all I played and I would NOT talk about anything else. I'm glad that as I got a bit older (to present day) I play other games and talk about other things.
> 
> Also, I have a bit of a weird ("advanced") vocabulary for a teenager because I don't understand modern slang.


That was basically me with Pokémon. I was such an outcast in school and didn’t really have anything in common with anyone. My whole personality changed after high school anyway.


----------



## Elov (Mar 3, 2022)

- I have my ears stretched to 1 inch.
- I have 5 facial piercings and planning to get 2 more.
- I'm a mom to a crazy 2.5 year old
- I'm currently super pregnant


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

I like men. No one in my family knows, mainly because they don't agree with it and I'm nervous to tell them.


----------



## Franny (Mar 6, 2022)

im 4 feet 10 inches tall and I work in environmental services at a clinic


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 6, 2022)

Whenever I hear a loud noise I have to cover my ears and get out of the area because it gives me a headache. I'm autistic so thats why I'm so sensitive to it.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 6, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Whenever I hear a loud noise I have to cover my ears and get out of the area because it gives me a headache. I'm autistic so thats why I'm so sensitive to it.


Same here, I’m on the spectrum too, and loud noises are harder for me to deal with than they are for most people.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 6, 2022)

- It's not super special but I'm on a couple podcasts despite hating my voice and having somewhat severe social anxiety IRL
- I really enjoyed those days in high school where they would make you run a mile. I liked running. I wonder if I still do!
- I sang in choir in both middle school and high school.. but most of the time I would just lip sync. And I do not sing for anybody, not even my husband


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 7, 2022)

I have naturally brown hair, but died it to a darker shade of brown (almost black) with dark red highlights.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 8, 2022)

i have dyscalculia!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 8, 2022)

I LOVE OATMEAL 
WHY DOES EVERYONE HATE IT? I understand the hatred for the soupy kind though its  but like the good kind thats thick is so comforting, warm, and delicious with fresh fruit! LIKE TRY IT BESTIES PLEASE.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 9, 2022)

I listen to snowstorms and rain videos before going to bed. Like plenty of ppl


----------



## Neb (May 4, 2022)

Due to my double vision I have to blink constantly. Otherwise any objects close to my face will split into two. This is especially true when I’m reading.


----------



## Neb (May 21, 2022)

I collect tube TVs. I really like how they make old games look, so I tend to experiment with different sets. Most people sell them secondhand for dirt cheap. I actually got two for free.


----------

